# Verkaufe: Nintendo DS Lite und Xbox 360 + Spiele



## aka4 (18. Juli 2012)

*Zu verkaufen:*

*Nintendo DS Lite (weiß)*

Der Nintendo DS Lite ist in gutem Zustand, hab immer Bildschirmfolien verwendet und bin sorgsam mit ihm umgegangen.
Als Spiel lege ich Lock's Quest bei.
Auflade-Stecker müsste ich suchen, denke aber schon dass ich ihn finde. 
OVP-Karton habe ich auch noch.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Xbox 360 Slim (250 GB)* (Oktober 2011 gekauft bei Amazon.de -> Restgarantie)
Lieferumfang: - Xbox 360 S Konsole (matt) - Xbox 360 S 250-GB-Wechselfestplatte - Xbox 360 Composite-AV-Kabel (Standardauflösung), alles in originaler Verpackung mit Anleitungen

+ ein Spiel deiner Wahl (zur Auswahl alle Spiele die mit einem * markiert sind)

Angedachter Preis: 165€

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Xbox 360 - Games:*


Gears of War 3 (kaum gespielt)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas*
Bioshock 2*
GTA4 Stories of Libery City* (kaum gespielt)

Alan Wake (kaum gespielt) (Cover: Sammlerausgabe in Limitierter Auflage)
Batman Arkham Asylum (kaum gespielt)
Assassins Creed*

Forza 2*

Viva Pinata Chaos im Paradies* (kaum gespielt)

Band Hero (inkl. Drums, Guitar, Mikro) (kaum gespielt)


Xbox 360 Headset (neu)




*Meine Bewertungen auf videogameszone.de*

http://forum.videogameszone.de/troe...tauschenliste-2012-08-05-2012-um-14-00-a.html

17   -  1  (zu spät abgeschickt wegen plötzlichem Krankenhausbesuch)


----------

